
Clojure spec Screencast: Leverage - thenonameguy
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2016/7/13/screencast-spec-leverage
======
hithacker
Great work with the video. It makes the benefits of clojure.spec much clearer.

clojure.spec is great because it finally makes Clojure a language with
pluggable type system. I am sure Cider and Cursive can use specs to do things
like show doc hints and compile time errors.

Also clojure.spec makes generative testing so much easier to use and
understand for me somehow. I can see most clojure developers start using it in
daily practice. There has been other initiatives for making generative testing
easier in other communities like .Net but never became popular.

